# New to Clomid & site



## Angelbaby (Feb 18, 2005)

HI

We have been trying for a baby for 3 years and I am on my first cycle of clomid loads of side effects day 28 on Saturday nervously waiting.  had anyone else side effects on clomid?  

I hope to hear from someone
Angelbaby.


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello Angelbaby,
Welcome to fertility friends! 
Ive taken clomid myself and i think a lot of girls would agree that its full of side effects, mood swings being up high on the list.
There is a thread dedicated to clomid so i suspect you will find that more then helpful, as i did when i was on the clomid.
Everyone on it is really helpfull and happy to answer any questions-this goes for the whole site really and not just the clomid thread.
I really hope that this is your first and last cycle on clomid, good luck for testing.
Let us know how you get on!  
Summer xXx


----------



## Angelbaby (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks for your reply Summer I'll let you know how things go.  I'm slowing finding my way through the site and I've just found the clomid thread, thanks.
I don't have any friends who are on clomid so I have knowone to bounce questions off.

Good luck to u too!


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

hi,
I had 3 months of clomid in the summer & 2 iuis using clomid - will thankfully be the last before ivf - I hate the stuff! 
Made me feel so ill - major memory loss, waking up every couple of hours at night, bad dreams, migraines, thrush, vag dryness, bad eczema, etc, etc but did have amazing orgasms that lasted for ages!!!! (Hope that's not tmi!)

Good luck - hope it works for you!

Jess x


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi Angelbaby,

I am sorry I can't answer your question, but I just popped on say welcome and Good Luck!

Belinda x


----------



## trixie (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi Angelbaby,

just been on Clomid had bad blury vision ay night, mood swings also but DH said i should not blame that on the Clomid...

Good luck girls xx


----------



## Angelbaby (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Jess
Thanks for reply, I woke every few hours while taking clomid on days 1-5, thought it was just me a going a bit mad! I had what felt like ovulation pains on day 14 but I have had white discharge over the past week on and off(days 20-24)  which I would usually associated with ovulation, so I really haven't got a clue what is going on.  Although the side effects are tough I feel a bit more relaxed now that I have started something.

Thnaks again for your reply.

Good luck to you.
Angelbaby


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi angel
  the side affects varies on different people i had no side affects at all when i took clomid
                      good luck baby wisper


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Angel and welcome.
I'm one of the clomid girls and look forward to getting to know you  

I took my first tablet yesterday so am awaiting my turn of the s/e ! Have to just try and remember that if it works its worth it all.  Hopefully you won't have to take it much longer   

Just a thought, because you are unsure when you ovulated, have your tried the ovulation tests? Might be worth using them just to understand your cycle a bit.

Good luck xxx


----------



## NICKY B (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi !

I am new to the site but not yet on Clomid ! I started taking metformin on January the 2nd. I double my dose this month and have felt sick, had an upset stomach and have been really emotional. Is anybody else taking metformin? What symptoms have you had?

I have PCOS and was diagnosed with it 6/7 years ago. Not really an issue at that time, but my DH and I have been TTC since we got married in August 2003. We gave it 12 months as instructed by my GP before going back to see him again. He then referred me in November 2004 to the hospital.

I am hoping that speaking to others who are also struggling to conceive will help to raise my spirits as I am feeling really low at the moment. It's so hard to try and put it to the back of your mind when a baby is the one thing you want more than anything else.

I wish all of you on Clomid the best of luck and hope things work out for you ! I look forward to speaking to you all.


----------



## Angelbaby (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi 

I used an ovulation moniter for most of last year but I haven,t got back to using it again.  Good luck with the clomid and yes every side effect will be worth it if it works.  

Angelbaby


----------



## Angelbaby (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Nickyb

I know how you feel.  Your whole life revolves around trying to concieve.  My husband & I would like to go on holiday this year as we haven't been away since our honeymoon in 2002, but I don,t want to book the flights just in case.  We have been trying since our honeymoon you know how it is you dream of walking up the aisle and then concieve on the honeymoon.  I try to hold it together but I fall apart every time my period comes.  My grandmother died on 30th December and the last thing she asked me was if I was pregnant, I hope she's having a word on my behalf to the man up stairs.  

Take care & remeber your not alone.  Good luck and hopefully you will be lucky soon.

Angelbaby


----------

